# Approved for Uber, rejected Lyft



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

Been driving for uber for a few weeks now. Applied to Lyft so I could drive both and my application was denied. The only thing I have on my record is a misdemeanor from 6 or 7 years ago. I am wondering if there is any sort of appeals process that I could pursue. 

Chances are, I can get the charge expunged at this point and reapply. Anyone have any insight into exactly what the requirements are for eeach company? (Uber and Lyft)

I was under the impression that they had basically the same requirements in regard to criminal history, so I was surprised to be accepted by one and rejected by the other.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't know what the exact requirements are, but I know someone who has a reckless driving charge on their record from 6 years ago. Lyft denied them, Uber accepted. I don't think Uber really cares, at least Lyft sends someone out to theoretically look your car over and make sure you are who you say you are.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Did you take a mentor ride?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Uber:
Hires, errr, partners with anyone who can operate a gas nozzle.
Also the hiring is done by people wearing their pajamas, wanting only to fulfill a daily quota and not be terminated.

Lyft;
Pays a current driver (who may not want another 6 Lyft drivers staging on his/her block) I think, $35 a whack to approve OR deny you.

Proceed with math.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

I did the mentor ride. Got notice of rejection a couple weeks after. The charge was criminal mischief. (In a park after dark with fellow dumb teenagers)


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

LedHed said:


> I did the mentor ride. Got notice of rejection a couple weeks after. The charge was criminal mischief. (In a park after dark with fellow dumb teenagers)


Well if you weren't rejected due to a background check you probably came up short on your mentor ride somehow.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Well if you weren't rejected due to a background check you probably came up short on your mentor ride somehow.


I was rejected due to the background check. My question is what are the differences in requirements between the two companies?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

LedHed said:


> I was rejected due to the background check. My question is what are the differences in requirements between the two companies?


Gotcha... Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Uber:
> Hires, errr, partners with anyone who can operate a gas nozzle.


You have no idea what you're talking about. In Oregon it's against the law to pump your own gas. Most drivers here don't know how to operate a gas nozzle 



LedHed said:


> I was rejected due to the background check. My question is what are the differences in requirements between the two companies?


I've heard that Lyft is stricter than Uber with what they allow. Criminal mischief can be open to interpretation so it's possible that Lyft classifies it as a violent crime while Uber doesn't.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. In Oregon it's against the law to pump your own gas. Most drivers here don't know how to operate a gas nozzle.


Tell me about it.

A g/f and I took a trip to OR.
I drove from LA to about Yreka, when I got assaulted by the sandman.

She took the wheel while I stretched out in the 6 cubic feet (foot?) backseat.
I came to as she was just stopping at a gas pump... I had no clue when or where, just jumped out to put the gas in the tank.

Goober Pyle froze up and looked at me like I was trying to fill a lit Molotov cocktail.

Welcome to Oregon.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Goober Pyle froze up and looked at me like I was trying to fill a lit Molotov cocktail.
> 
> Welcome to Oregon.


LOL Yeah that sounds about right. It's a big deal here, like a gas station that gets caught letting people pump their gas can get heavy fines and eventually lose their license or permit or whatever it is to sell gas. If you want to see a minimum wage meth head* lose their shit, start pumping your own gas. On the plus side, it does provide a job for a lot of people, which is the point of the law.

*Not saying all pump jockeys are meth heads, but a good many of them are.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Jake1326 said:


> Errr, sorry, what is a mentor ride?


It's only for Lyft. Uber wants meth heads who haven't been caught in the last 7 years driving for them.


----------



## Nylo (Mar 7, 2016)

What Ive been told is Uber does poor job vetting drivers. Ive seen this happen. Lyft knows this and is vetting new drivers with more scrutiny. Its not because you mentor doesn't want the competition.

I have no love for Lyft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

Lyft rejects people for anything on their record which is absolutely ridiculous and when you ask them or their company who runs the background check about it. Neither tells you why it seems.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

LedHed said:


> Been driving for uber for a few weeks now. Applied to Lyft so I could drive both and my application was denied. The only thing I have on my record is a misdemeanor from 6 or 7 years ago. I am wondering if there is any sort of appeals process that I could pursue.
> 
> Chances are, I can get the charge expunged at this point and reapply. Anyone have any insight into exactly what the requirements are for eeach company? (Uber and Lyft)
> 
> I was under the impression that they had basically the same requirements in regard to criminal history, so I was surprised to be accepted by one and rejected by the other.


I had a similar experience. I had been driving for Uber for months and had a high rating. I applied to Lyft. They checked all my documents and background checks before the mentor ride. Did not have any driving infractions and made no derogatory comments during the mentor ride yet was rejected. Stranger still: I reapplied and again got through to the mentor ride, but the app refuses to allow me to summon a mentor. I emailed support again and again but no one could help me. I was not only denied, apparently, I can NEVER drive for them.

My belief is that Lyft is fake competition for Uber. They don't want as many drivers. Why would anyone use a pink mustache for a trademark? It pisses off homophobes. Their role is just to discourage additional services. They have been successful so far, but that's ending. Juno and Gett are entering the market and Uber's virtual monopoly on drivers and their ability to crush wages will end.


----------



## KidGloves (Mar 8, 2016)

I can assure everyone that Lyft is losing hundreds of millions of dollars due to their very "strict" background guidelines. I myself had some teenage theft convictions more than 20 years ago. 23 to be exact. I have been a model citizen since. Married with two children, stellar references, even letters of recommendation from politicians and Lyft still denied me. It's sad they have no way of disputing or appealing this. Customer support is awful. Once you're denied to drive for Lyft, all emails after denial are rejected and your email address is blocked. SMH


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Does Lyft deactivate as readily as Uber?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm an Uber driver.
Lyft wanted me to have a valid drivers license. Oh well


----------



## Thom Greggorio (May 7, 2016)

I'm an approved and active Uber driver. Applied for Lyft but was rejected. Most likely because 11 years ago I had a DWAI...

I had done the mentor ride. The Mentor told me I was good to go if the background check came back okay....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

KidGloves said:


> I can assure everyone that Lyft is losing hundreds of millions of dollars due to their very "strict" background guidelines. I myself had some teenage theft convictions more than 20 years ago. 23 to be exact. I have been a model citizen since. Married with two children, stellar references, even letters of recommendation from politicians and Lyft still denied me. It's sad they have no way of disputing or appealing this. Customer support is awful. Once you're denied to drive for Lyft, all emails after denial are rejected and your email address is blocked. SMH


I recently read something from Lyft indicating that their background checks only go back 7 years so your background shouldn't have been a problem. This was in an ad that focused on Lyft's "higher" standards than Uber's.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Lyft and their racist jim crow policys. They denied a friend of mine who is one of the best driver operators i have known over shooting a would be robber from over 20 years ago. He drives with uber instead


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Dhus said:


> Lyft and their racist jim crow policys. They denied a friend of mine who is one of the best driver operators i have known over shooting a would be robber from over 20 years ago. He drives with uber instead


Yes, because felony manslaughter is the same thing as a jim crowe law.
However, murderes are not a race.


----------



## marcsthe1 (May 11, 2016)

Just a thought...I too have a dwi in Cali....was already driving for uber then was recruited by a lyft mentor in my brand new car...pass background check and was driving for lyft in less then a week...it was the new car they wanted


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

marcsthe1 said:


> Just a thought...I too have a dwi in Cali....was already driving for uber then was recruited by a lyft mentor in my brand new car...pass background check and was driving for lyft in less then a week...it was the new car they wanted


 How old was the dwi? Lyft's background checks only go back 7 years.


----------



## Rcmp (Aug 11, 2016)

KidGloves said:


> I can assure everyone that Lyft is losing hundreds of millions of dollars due to their very "strict" background guidelines. I myself had some teenage theft convictions more than 20 years ago. 23 to be exact. I have been a model citizen since. Married with two children, stellar references, even letters of recommendation from politicians and Lyft still denied me. It's sad they have no way of disputing or appealing this. Customer support is awful. Once you're denied to drive for Lyft, all emails after denial are rejected and your email address is blocked. SMH


Good info. I just got rejected by Lyft for 2 misdemeanors from 27 years ago. 26 years in IT, but can't get hired to drive my own car. Sigh.


----------



## Rcmp (Aug 11, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> How old was the dwi? Lyft's background checks only go back 7 years.


Lyft says 7 years on the website, but the check covers everything. I was bounced for 2 misdemeanors, from 27 years ago.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Something fishy, I have a felony from more than 20 yrs ago, been driving both Uber and Lyft almost a full year, not a single issue when I signed up............but, then again, I also have a CDL and TWIC card, which means I go through FBI background checks every 2 yrs, much more intensive than anything Uber and Lyft will do.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I would not get in that car ..


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Word on the street is Lyft is owned by Uber essentially and it's all done for data collection and to test what works and so forth.


----------



## Rcmp (Aug 11, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Something fishy, I have a felony from more than 20 yrs ago, been driving both Uber and Lyft almost a full year, not a single issue when I signed up............but, then again, I also have a CDL and TWIC card, which means I go through FBI background checks every 2 yrs, much more intensive than anything Uber and Lyft will do.


I'll try uber In a few weeks. Mildly curious what they say, if anything.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Lyft turned me down after passing the background check. Each time I tried, it would get to "Mentor ride" and then refuse to match me and no amount of emails or supervisors could remedy it. Now, almost 2 years later, I still get texts from them to update my application.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Lyft denied me because of my driving history, I have only one minor accident and one speed ticket due to past jobs doing for 7 years ( pizza driver) I DROVE Over 250 000 MILES ,got one speed ticket and one minor accident,Though iam active with uber 4 months . Lyft policy say no more than 3 minor violation as well ,the accident in my driving history reported as minor accident. This ridiculous. Actually I'm looking for to find a job in a pizza and quit uber ,was making veryyy good money and no problems, no rating system no bullshit.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 21, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Something fishy, I have a felony from more than 20 yrs ago, been driving both Uber and Lyft almost a full year, not a single issue when I signed up............but, then again, I also have a CDL and TWIC card, which means I go through FBI background checks every 2 yrs, much more intensive than anything Uber and Lyft will do.


Something very fishy, I have a conviction from 16 years ago that they Lyft rejected me for. I think it's a bunch of bull and just an easy way to discriminate.


----------



## captainbob (Mar 23, 2017)

Uber says I can't drive because I had a ticket in 2016 for "license not on person" these seems pretty ridiculous. It is a very minor driving infraction.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

LedHed said:


> I did the mentor ride. Got notice of rejection a couple weeks after. The charge was criminal mischief. (In a park after dark with fellow dumb teenagers)


They don't bother to schedule you for a mentor ride/inspection if they are going to reject you based on the background check. Must've been something at your "interview"


----------

